# bessacarr e695



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi this might sound silly how do you get the spare wheel out 

thx dave and a nerry xmas to all


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not in the least bit silly, but sorry I can't help you.

Kev.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

As Kev says not a silly question! But you might get some silly answers as you have put in under satellite tv  Sorry can't help with question,

Merry christmas 
Steve


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know the answer either but when I googled Bessacar E695 it seems they've been made in various guises over a number of years. It may be worth posting what year yours is and where the spare is located. 

If it's underneath just behind the rear axle like my Bolero then I may be able to help!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

It would certainly help to know the age of your vehicle, but there are two types of spare wheels (and carriers) fitted to Swift vehicles, the Fiat carrier or an AL-KO carrier.

The AL-KO wheel carrier is removed by removing the securing pins from the supports at each side of the spare wheel carrier frame. The wheel can be pulled forward in the carrier frame, and lowered to the ground.

For Fiat carriers, there is a lowering winder (and tool) which can be used to lower the wheel on its own.

Having an E600 series MH, I would suspect you have an AL-KO conversion, and therefore, an AL-KO wheel carrier. All this information can be found in your MH handbook, or downloaded from our website (http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/handbooks)

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would certainly help to know the age of your vehicle, but there are two types of spare wheels (and carriers) fitted to Swift vehicles, the Fiat carrier or an AL-KO carrier.
> 
> ...


Gotta say, superb answer.

I was going to suggest an owner might post a piccy 6r three, but the download should help out more than just the OP.

ev.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx all for reply will have a look


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

well i have put the spare wheel back and what a performance had to get under to put it up by hand. by the way it is a 1999 model with a al- ko carrier


----------

